
Show HN: Manage your cost of app subscriptions in one place - leandrothomas
https://unubo.com/
======
knobbytires
Signed up. Added a few accounts. Tried adding a custom app and it wanted me to
subscribe for $29 per month.

I would happily pay for a service like this but not $300+ per year. As is,
there is a free account or one targeted at businesses. What about an upgraded
single user tier in the $50 per year range?

Also, as others stated, permissions on Github, Dropbox, etc. seem excessive.

~~~
zeronight
Agreed, right now I use a spreadsheet to track subscriptions, it works great.
I think an app like this can replace and add value to a simple spreadsheet but
$300 more dollars year to track services I already subscribe too is way to
much.

I would shoot for lower per year cost, around the $20 to $25 mark.

~~~
zackify
Not publicizing this since it’s not officially launched (close to finished),
but check out an app I’ve been working on. Receiptdefender.com. Add any
subscription as a recurring receipt and you now will see how much you’re
spending very easily!

P.S. Native apps will be out right after launch :)

Currently the freelancer price is $10 a month. Not set in stone and no credit
card needed to sign up. Would love thoughts from here!

------
abra_kadabra
Great idea. Your page has a really nice design, it's easy to tell what your
product is and the value proposition.

Also I had a look through your blog, I saw that your marketing checklist
included Product Hunt, Hacker News, and Reddit, do you have any plans after
those?

~~~
leandrothomas
Thanks for your valuable feedback! We'll see how it goes with these channels,
but generally we plan on reaching out to our target companies directly (tech
SMEs).

We'll also get in touch with our existing networks, who displayed interest
before.

~~~
abra_kadabra
That makes sense to me. Are you planning on doing any Google advertising or
Facebook advertising? I ask because I'm hoping to launch my own SAAS in the
next month, and am trying to figure out what works for connecting to the
developer community.

~~~
jpster
Might be helpful to check out how New Relic and Docker did it.

[https://growthhackers.com/growth-studies/new-relics-
growth-p...](https://growthhackers.com/growth-studies/new-relics-growth-
playbook-from-startup-to-ipo)

[https://www.slideshare.net/julienbarbier42/docker-growth-
hac...](https://www.slideshare.net/julienbarbier42/docker-growth-hacking-
presentation-at-ubi-io-san-francisco)

~~~
abra_kadabra
Thanks! I'll definitely have a look at these.

------
apokusin
Great job! Unubo is an awesome interface for a potentially useful product!

A few notes: \- Github permissions seem excessive. You require: \- Personal
user date: full access \- Repos: public and private \- Delete repos \- Read
and write Gists \- Access to all available organization \- Dropbox requires
access to all my files rather than just an App folder (or a limited scope) \-
All of the above for Trello

I haven't tested the other apps, but I hope you can understand why I'm not
willing to provide full read/write access to my code, Dropbox files and
project management to a service that tracks their monthly bills. (Perhaps
these are required to receive accounting info?)

Sadly these concerns have prevented me from tracking any apps as this level of
access seems disproportional for the purpose of the tool.

~~~
leandrothomas
Thanks for you feedback, really appreciate it. I definitely understand. We're
currently reviewing the different apps and what access they really require to
be useful. The last thing we want to do is scare people off, so again.. thanks
for your input!

------
troyxmccall
love this concept, could even find myself using it for personal use if it had
other popular web subscriptions, ie: netflix, hulu, feedly, spotify, etc

~~~
fredley
That was what I assumed it was, I was a little disappointed on signing in!
Would be great to have for Netflix + Google Music + etc.

~~~
harrylucas
I actually created something like this (free) last year - not as nice
interface but more targeted at personal subscriptions like Netflix, Gmail etc.
[https://sublid.com](https://sublid.com)

~~~
fredley
Looks good, this was annoying (worrying?) though:
[https://i.imgur.com/KlSBLYG.png](https://i.imgur.com/KlSBLYG.png)

------
xzel
Looks great. UI looks top notch and I agree this is something I might want for
personal use.

I interviewed at a start up in NYC looking to do something almost identical
about 6 months ago, just FYI for competition sake. I looked you guys up on
angellist so I know you aren't them. Cheers.

~~~
leandrothomas
Thanks for commenting, I appreciate your feedback. I know of some others that
are operating in the same space, but not really that many.

There's room for everybody with their own interpretation of solving this
problem.

Really thinking about this for personal use now, based on these comments..

------
vmarquet
Just curious, does it list itself in the list of app subscriptions? :)

Anyway, great product!

~~~
leandrothomas
Thanks! Very meta, we haven't thought about it.. probably should add it if
people request it.

------
akassover
Great idea, but I get spooked easily. I signed up, figured I'd add GitHub, saw
"This application will be able to delete any repository to which you have
admin rights," and ran away.

~~~
leandrothomas
Thanks for you feedback. I get it, we had a few people say this. We're working
on limiting what GitHub can do, whilst retaining usefulness.

Despite the admin rights, we don't include that functionality to delete repos.
All we do is calculate and display cost, show relevant contextual info such as
repos and organizations.

Again, we're rethinking how to limit things.

Cheers!

------
webo
Slack permissions seem excessive:

>UNUBO will be able to send messages to any channel or person on your
workspace.

>UNUBO will be able to read all messages, files, and profiles that you can
access.

>UNUBO will be able to receive all messages and activity that occurs in
{company} as well as send messages on your behalf.

------
leandrothomas
We just launched our consumer focused Plus plan, featuring Netflix, Spotify
and more.

------
spking
This looks pretty neat, like OneLogin and TrueBill combined into one app?

~~~
leandrothomas
Thank you, I like that analogy! Any feedback or comments, let me know.

------
arekkas
I can't login, is your login service down by any chance?

edit:// Yup, getting 504 gateway timeout on /login - I'll come back later :)

~~~
leandrothomas
Yes, DB just went down. We've implemented a failover, to hopefully avoid this
in the future.

------
edoceo
Doesn't any/all bookkeeping software handle this already? It's does for my
business.

My consumer subscriptions OTOH...

~~~
leandrothomas
Hey, thanks for commenting. Yes, things like xero handle this, but not in the
same way. Bookkeeping software track spend, whereas UNUBO provides a snapshot
of what your cost is at any time.

You get to see how many users are assigned to what, and at what level of
access. It goes beyond just financials.

Within most growing companies, not everybody has access to tools like xero,
which is often limited to finance dept.

Again, seems to be a calling for consumer subscriptions. We're taking notes...

------
pamelabuck
Love it. I can see this being useful once you are up to 10 or more
subscriptions.

~~~
leandrothomas
Thanks! For sure, can be hard to keep track after that number.

